# Firebellied Newt's with 2 Chiclids, Rainbow Shark???



## bhancz (Dec 10, 2008)

I have a 55gallon tank which i set up a few weeks ago, and it currently has a Green Terror, 1.5in, a Jack Dempsey, 1.5in, and a rainbow shark, 2in. 

I recently saw firebellied newt's at my local pet store...and they look awesome and I want to get a couple. 

However, will the 2 Cichlids and rainbow shark get along with the Newt???

Thanks!


----------



## Discusgirl18 (Oct 12, 2007)

They might be ok now but your cichlids will eventualy kill it. For now they would proubly even pick on it.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

The newts will probably try to eat the others since they are all so small.

Newts are also coldwater fish, need docking stations to come out of the water, need to be fed live insects. I would not mix the two.


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

Newts arent fish. They are amphibians  Ive owned a fire belly newt, but I never put him with my fishes.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh, oops! I seem to have a typo... :roll:

I meant coldwater animals. This is what being on a FISH forum for a year does to you... :dunno:


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

hahaha awe that okay 
Ive only been here.. a day and Im already addicted lol


----------

